# Stuffed Peppers Parmagana



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Ya know, i am offended, yep, offended. you have yet to invite me over for dinner (crossed arms and tapping my foot) 🤪


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Fix'n it said:


> Ya know, i am offended, yep, offended. you have yet to invite me over for dinner (crossed arms and tapping my foot) 🤪


  the kitchen door is always open.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

we will be right over, i am bringing Nik


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

How did you know peppers are on sale, just brought 2 home ($0.88 each).
I like the looks of yours much better than mine so will lean towards yours.
And I love mozzarella.
I'll let you know when done.

Thanks
Bud


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I just ate so I am not hungry, but does that ever look goooood.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@Two Knots - Last night I had Mongolian Beef, Chicken and Shrimp on rice & I thought of you because it was slightly hot (chile) and had green peppers and mushrooms in it. Have you had it?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

No, I never had it, but, I know I would like it. Was that take-out or did you cook it?
We get take out chinese food about once a week. We always get egg foo young and chicken and mushrooms with fried rice….and hot and sour soup too.
This week I asked them to make me beef and mushrooms, it was very good.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Now that I have a gas stove, I roast and peel the peppers before stuffing. Once roasted I cut the pepper so it lays flat. Then I roll up the stuffing inside and lay it in the pan seam down. I also like to use red bell for this.
Looks great Knot.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

That sounds good JV…I have a bag full of Italian peppers that I bought this week.
Trying to decide what to make with them? Maybe some fried Italian peppers with some jalapeño peppers and onions and some vinegar - over Pork chops!


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

are you guys baking inside the house this time of year ?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh yeah, nothing stops me…Although, I use my wolfgang puck oven and my air fryer a lot, rather than my big oven. Less heat.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

when its hot, we do cold or grill meals. i don't like heating when the a/c is on.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

That’s what most rational people do.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

you'd be surprised


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nothing surprises me.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Well if you lived on the Texas coast you wouldn't let a little think like an AC stop you from using the oven.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Fix'n it said:


> are you guys baking inside the house this time of year ?





Fix'n it said:


> when its hot, we do cold or grill meals. i don't like heating when the a/c is on.


I don't like to do it either. But eat I must and sometimes I have to turn on the oven.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

we just don't buy baking foods. but in the winter = GAME ON ! but one problem with that = getting my wife to use the fan by the oven to blow the heat into the house, as opposed to heating the attic/roof.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

In the winter, after using the oven I always leave the door ajar so that the heat from
the oven is not wasted.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

doesn't matter, maybe worse. the heat goes up and heats the ceiling, this heat goes into the attic, if you don't have lots of circulation in the room. we turn on the ceiling fan, 15' away, helps a little. i have a small fan on the counter next to the oven, it blows the heat into the room, the ceiling fan grabs it and pushes it into the rest of the house. 

if you have an upstairs, no problems.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

We make it similarly but with ground turkey instead of beef.


----------

